# سؤال... كم تكلفة الوات من الطاقة الشمسية في السعودية



## صالح الطوباسي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم جميعا 
ارجو ممن لديه علم الاجابة عن هذا السؤال 
سؤال... كم تكلفة الوات الواحد من الطاقة الشمسية في السعودية*​


----------



## ban2009ban (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بشكل مبسط اذا تقصد الطاقة الشمسية من الخلايا الضوئية 
او photovoltaic panel 
تحسب كم قيمة اللوح الشمسي وقيمة البطاريات وتوابعها ثم تقسم على كمية الوات المنتجة من هذه الخلايا 
مثلا لو ان قيمة اللوح الضوئي الشمسي وتوابعه 1400 ريال والطاقة المنتجة 200 وات فيكون قيمة الوات 7 ريال -على الاقل-وهي قيمة عالية عند بلدنا السعودية 
اما اذا كان المقصود عن الطاقة الشمسية من مرايا التركيز فالقيمة اقل بكل تاكيد


----------



## صالح الطوباسي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 
انا بالفعل قصدت قيمة الوات من الخلايا الضوئية 
واردت قيمه تقريبية لتكلفة الوات الواحد في السعودية من دون الدخول بتفاصيل 
مثل عدد الخلايا والبطاريات وما الى ذلك حيث يوجد في كل دولة قيمة تقريبية لتكلفة الوات الواحد فيها ​


----------



## Abdulraoof (27 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي العزيز. هو صعب إن الواحد يعطيك سعر على طول مباشرة, لانه يعتمد على مبادئ, كالمساحة وقوة الإشعاع في منطقتك لا تنسى سياسة الحكومة المحلية و قوانينها بشأن التركيب أو الدعم.
اللي أعرفه إن سوق الخلايا الشمسية الان طايح -عالميا- والاسعار نازله مرة, بسبب الخلافات الاقتصادية الحاصلة بين امريكا واوروبا والصين والعقوبات الجمركية أزمة اليورو وخذ وهات من أسباب...
اللي أعرفه هنا سعر الوات يجي يمكن ريال سعودي وحوالينه... 0.3 دولار وشئ.. ولكن صدقني محد يمكن يعطيك سعر كذا دغري, الا لازم تبين له الدراسة والاستخدام كاملاً  ولله الحمد والشكر, والعفو عالإطالة


----------

